# A/V wiring from panel help



## 4020power (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello all! I've just finished all of my electrical wiring in my new home and now getting ready to run all my a/v and data wiring and could use a little help. I have 4 bedrooms that will have wall mounted tv's with componets(dvd, dish receiver) tucked away in each rooms closet. My plan is to run two RG6 and two cat6 to each closet and then from the closets to the wall mounted tv. I assume i will also have to run a cat6 from the closet to the tv for the dvd player. Do i need to run anything directly from my wiring cabinet upstairs to each tv and bypass the closet? Or am i going about this all wrong? I would love to hear any suggestions. Thanks

One other question. I have another tv mounted outside on my backporch in addition to 4 speakers running off a denon 4311ci . I would like to be able to control the speakers for music by using my iphone and swap over and play my tv through the speakers as well. Can this be done?


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

What about running HDMI from the closets to the TV's. DirecTV, DVD players etc. All use HDMI. And you should run the 1.4 HDMI to accomadate 3D.


----------

